# Για τον Βαγγέλη Καργούδη



## drsiebenmal (May 7, 2016)

Σήμερα πληροφορηθήκαμε τον θάνατο ενός δικού μας ανθρώπου, του Βαγγέλη Καργούδη (γεν. 1951), του συντρόφου της ακόμη πιο δικής μας Μπερναρντίνας. Ο Βαγγέλης, που συμμετείχε συχνά στις συνάξεις μας, ήταν από τους ανθρώπους που άμεσα ή έμμεσα γνώρισα χάρη στη Λεξιλογία και πλούτισαν τη ζωή μου.

Ήταν άνθρωπος έντιμος, μορφωμένος, ακέραιος. Ήταν από τους δημοσιογράφους που τιμούσαν τη δουλειά που έκαναν. Ελαφρό θα είναι το χώμα που θα τον σκεπάσει.

Λίγα βιογραφικά του από τον ιστότοπο Μεταρρύθμιση:

Πέθανε σήμερα, Σάββατο 7 Μαίου, σε ηλικία 65 ετών, ο δημοσιογράφος Βαγγέλης Καργούδης, από γαστρορραγία.

Ο Βαγγέλης Καργούδης γεννήθηκε το 1951 στη Θεσσαλονίκη. Απόφοιτος του Πειραματικού Σχολείου Θεσσαλονίκης.

Σπούδασε νομικά στο Πανεπιστήμιο Θεσσαλονίκης. Ήταν από τους σημαντικότερους συντελεστές του αντιδικτατορικού φοιτητικού κινήματος στη Θεσσαλονίκη, όπου ίδρυσε στη διάρκεια της δικτατορίας κινηματογραφική λέσχη, την οποία έκλεισε η χούντα. Διώχθηκε και βασανίστηκε από τη δικτατορία.

Μετά τη δικτατορία ήταν στέλεχος των φοιτητικών παρατάξεων ΔΗΣΥΚ και Δημοκρατική Ενότητα και μέλος της Εκτελεστικής Γραμματείας της ΕΔΑ.

Ασχολήθηκε με τις εκδόσεις και το θέατρο.

Το τελευταίο διάστημα ήταν δημοσιογράφος στον δημοτικό ραδιοσταθμό «Αθήνα 9,84», στην πρωινή εκπομπή «Χωρίς ζάχαρη» .

Ήταν ένας από τους δημοσιογράφους που είχε υπογράψει το κείμενο «Νέα αρχή με ανοιχτά ΜΜΕ».


Ένας αποχαιρετισμός από τον παλιό του φίλο Πάνο Θεοδωρίδη:

*Βαγγέλης Καργούδης*

Αληθινός έρως είναι όταν, καιρό μετά την κλινοπάλη, σε τσιγκλάει που η παινεμένη εγάμουνε άλλους.

Αληθινή φιλία είναι όταν, ο νεκρός φίλος σου γίνεται καθημερινός σύντροφος, ομοτράπεζος και συνομιλητής σου.Άλλες αλήθειες δεν ξέρω, πάρεξ την ώσμωση της ζωής στο πνίγος του θανάτου και ανάποδα.

Ο Βαγγέλης Καργούδης είναι νεκρός.

Αποβραδής κατάπινα ό,τι χάπι τύχαινε στα χέρια μου, μήπως και γλυτώσω έναν απίστευτο ντουβρουτζά στο κεφάλι.

Διαβάζοντας το πρωί από την αδερφή του ότι εχάθη, ο πόνος χάθηκε.

Και αναδύθηκε ένας νέος συγκάτοικος στο δώμα μου, ο μετέφηβος μακρυμάλλης με τα διάφανα μάτια, ο επινοητής της λέξης «κουλτουριάρης», ο ντράμερ και σαρκαστής, ο επιμένων πως αγαπούσε την ΕΔΑ, περιφρονώντας τα ακραία και δεσποτικά των φίλων του, ο κινηματογραφιστής της περιοδείας στον Αλιάκμονα του 1972, ο πρώτος που τονε βάρεσε ο ήλιος και η αφυδάτωση στα στενά της Χάδοβας και με ένα «δε γαμιέται» βρόντηξε την κάμερα καταγής και μάργωσε δίπλα της, χαύνος.

Μετά τη μεταπολίτευση, τρεις φορές τον είδα όλες κι όλες.

Ενα απόγεμα ήδη ετών σαράντα,που ακούσαμε το κοντσέρτο της Κολωνίας παρέα με τον Παπαντίνα, μια φορά, ετών τριάντα, που παιδευότανε με κάτι κερκίδες και προσφάτως, πριν κλείσει η Μπρασερί Βαλαωρίτου, που ήρθε και τρόμαξα να τον γνωρίσω.

Υπέφερε προφανώς και ήταν όμοιος με γηρασμένο σολομό, όλος γωνίες, γαμψός και καντζός, σε ένα περιβάλλον που τον ξεπερνούσε με κυνισμό.Αλλά η φωνή του, τα λόγια του και το γέλιο του, αμάραντα.

Καλό ταξίδι, Βαγγέλη και καλοσώρισες στο δωμάτιο του Άιδη. Να προλάβω να σε συστήσω στους άλλους ζώντες νεκρούς της μνήμης μου, και να τα λέμε κάθε μέρα, όλο και πιό σπαστά, όλο και πιό κοντά στον λήθαργο που μας περιμένει.

Τα υπόλοιπα, τα ύφυγρα και ηδονικά, το γέλιο και τη ζωή σου, άς τα μασήσει η σιωπή.

Σε νοσταλγούσα διότι.


----------



## Rogerios (May 7, 2016)

Ειλικρινή συλλυπητήρια στην Μπερναρντίνα... Δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να πω που να μη μοιάζει κοινότοπο ή κενό. Κρίμα.


----------



## daeman (May 7, 2016)

...
Δακρύζω με παράπονο, με πόνο συλλογούμαι
γιατί 'ναι όλα μάταια στον ψεύτη κόσμο απού 'μαι


Έσπασ' αέρας το κλουβί και μίσεψε τ' αηδόνι 
και μες στην μπόρα 'πόμεινε πάλι η καρδιά σου μόνη 
Έλα να πούμε ο γείς τ' αλλού, μαυροντυμένο αηδόνι 
ίντα λογιώς διαβήκανε και φύγαν τόσοι χρόνοι


Γεννήθηκα ένα δειλινό και περιμένω ακόμα
πριν να μισέψω να χαρώ μιας ταχινής το χρώμα
Δε 'φήνει ζάλα ο θάνατος κι άθρωπος δεν κατέχει 
σε ποιο σπηλιάρι σκοτεινό την κοιμηθιά του έχει


Θέ' να περνά, ναι, καλά άθρωπος σαν ποθάνει 
για δεν εγιάγειρε κιανείς παράπονα να κάνει


----------



## psifio (May 8, 2016)

Θερμά συλλυπητήρια.


----------



## nickel (May 8, 2016)

Δεν χρειάζεται να αναφερθώ στην προσωπική μου σχέση με τον Βαγγέλη Καργούδη, θέλω όμως να καταθέσω την αγάπη μου για τη δημοσιογραφική του δουλειά. Καθυστερημένα, δυστυχώς. Σκόπευα εδώ και καιρό να γράψω και να προτείνω να ακούτε την πρωινή του εκπομπή στο σταθμό 9.84, έστω στη μαγνητοφωνημένη της μορφή. Έτσι την άκουγα εγώ, και εδώ και λίγο καιρό ήταν η παρέα μου στην καθημερινή μου βόλτα και ταυτόχρονα κίνητρο να βγω να περπατήσω και να ενημερωθώ.

Το «Χωρίς ζάχαρη» μεταδιδόταν στις 6 το πρωί και ήταν μια μοναχική εκπομπή. Τελευταία οι συνεντεύξεις είχαν λιγοστέψει. Η εκπομπή δεν ασχολιόταν με τηλεφωνήματα ή μηνύματα ακροατών, δεν έκανε λινκ με ρεπόρτερ δρόμου, δεν είχε διαγωνισμούς και δωράκια. Ήταν μια ανάλυση της εγχώριας και της διεθνούς επικαιρότητας με έμφαση στα κυριότερα γεγονότα, παρουσιασμένη με ψυχραιμία και λεπτό χιούμορ, βασισμένη σε πολλή μελέτη και ένα διεισδυτικό πολιτικό μυαλό. Παρότι επιδιώκω να ενημερώνομαι πολύπλευρα, πάντα ένιωθα ότι κέρδιζα από τη ακρόαση της εκπομπής, ιδίως όταν φωτίζονταν οι σκοτεινές ή αθέατες γωνίτσες της επικαιρότητας. Κέρδιζα και από τον πολιτισμό και την ευγένεια του δημιουργού της εκπομπής, τον τρόπο που συνομιλούσε με τους φιλοξενούμενούς του, τον τρόπο που αναφερόταν σε άτομα και πολιτικές που ο ίδιος δεν ενέκρινε. Ήταν οπωσδήποτε εκπομπή γνώμης, αλλά μιας γνώμης που σεβόσουν ακόμα κι όταν δεν συμφωνούσες.

Ελπίζω να διατηρηθούν τα αρχεία των παλιών εκπομπών του στις ιστοσελίδες του σταθμού, να μπορεί κανείς να εκτιμήσει τη δουλειά του ακόμα και σαν ταξίδι στο παρελθόν. 

Ο Βαγγέλης θα λείψει σε πολλούς: στους ακροατές του, στους φίλους του, στους δικούς του. Θα τον έχουμε σε μια όμορφη γωνιά της σκέψης και της μνήμης μας. Εγώ συχνά θα αναρωτιέμαι: Τι θα έλεγε άραγε ο Βάγγος γι’ αυτό;


----------



## sarant (May 8, 2016)

Και από μένα συλλυπητήρια....


----------



## pidyo (May 8, 2016)

Θερμά συλλυπητήρια στην Μπερναρντίνα.


----------



## Marinos (May 8, 2016)

Συλλυπητήρια κι από μένα, Μπέρνι.


----------



## nickel (May 8, 2016)

Gina Moscholiou via FB

Αύριο η τελευταία εκπομπή "Χωρίς Ζάχαρη", 6-7 το πρωί στον Αθήνα 9.84, δεν θα είναι μια εκπομπή με τον Βαγγέλη Καργούδη, αλλά μια εκπομπή για τον Βαγγέλη Καργούδη, με μουσικές που αγαπούσε και λόγια φίλων πολλών, παλιών, από τη Θεσσαλονίκη, από τα χρόνια του αντιδικτατορικού αγώνα και του φοιτητικού κινήματος και της ΕΔΑ, αλλά και νεότερων, από τα χρόνια που δουλέψαμε και ζήσαμε παρέα στον Αθήνα 9.84. Έτσι, για να πούμε μαζί το "αντίο" μας.


----------



## Alexandra (May 9, 2016)

Ο Μιχάλης Τριανταφυλλίδης στο Books' Journal. 

*Ο Κάργας*


​Ο Βαγγέλης Καργούδης._Αθήνα 984_

_Ο θάνατος του Βαγγέλη Καργούδη αναφέρθηκε με ένα μικρό ειδησάριο και συνοδεύτηκε με ένα σύντομο βιογραφικό. Πού να καταλάβετε, όμως, τι σημαίνει ο Κάργας για μια γενιά φίλων και αφοσιωμένων, φιλάρεσκα ίσως, αλλά πάντοτε ανιδιοτελώς, ανθρώπων, από τη Θεσσαλονίκη…_

Ήταν απόφοιτος του Πειραματικού… Καλά, εντάξει, θα πει κανείς, πήγε σε ένα καλό σχολείο… Όχι! Τελείωσε μαζί με άλλους 29 νέους το Πειραματικό, όλοι τους γεννηθέντες το 1951, με πλήρη συνείδηση ότι φοίτησαν σε ένα από τα καλύτερα σχολεία της Ευρώπης, εκείνη την εποχή… Ακόμη και μέσα στη δικτατορία, παρά το ότι αποψιλώθηκε από τους πολύ προχωρημένους καθηγητές του, συνέχισε την παράδοση των υψηλών επιδόσεων…
Κατόπιν πέρασε στη Νομική Σχολή του ΑΠΘ… Ρωτήστε, όσους πέρασαν από κει και υπουργεύτηκαν και βουλεύτηκαν και διέπρεψαν, σε πολλούς τομείς, τι σήμαινε Βαγγέλης Καργούδης…
Ο λόγος του σοφού, πάντα διαφοροποιημένος, σε λεκτικό επίπεδο… Ήξερε βεβαίως τα ελληνικά του Πειραματικού.
Ένας άλλος αδερφός μας, που πέθανε πριν από λίγο καιρό, ο Νίκος Πάζιος, με έλεγε σε μια συνέλευση της Νομικής, την ώρα που μιλούσε ο Κάργα;, «εδώ πρέπει να καλούμε τους πρωτοετείς, για να μάθουν το αγορεύειν ελληνικά».
Κι ύστερα θυμάμαι τον Αύγουστο του 1974, σε ένα εγκαταλειμμένο σπίτι του Χρυσάφη στη Μακένζη Κινγκ, στις συναντήσεις για την αναμόρφωση του φοιτητικού κινήματος και του συνδικαλισμού. Ο 23 ετών τότε Καργούδης επέμενε και έτσι έγινε, στο τέλος οδηγηθήκαμε στη διαμόρφωση ανοιχτών συσπειρώσεων, σε κάθε μαζικό χώρο-σχολή, με ανεξάρτητο, διαφορετικό όνομα και λειτουργίες… Χωρίς ιδεολογική πλατφόρμα, πλην της αυτονόμησης του μαζικού χώρου…
Έτσι γεννήθηκε το συσπειρούχτεν…
ΔΗΣΥΚ, ΔΗΣΥΠ και πάει λέγοντας, σε όλο το ΑΠΘ… Ήταν σαρωτική η παρουσία συσπειρώσεων, που έδειξε από την πρώτη στιγμή τη διαφορετικότητα στην αντίληψη για το συνδικαλισμό…
Πού πάτε, ωρέ, ξεβράκωτοι στ’ αγγούρια;
Κι ύστερα ήτθε το 1977. Το ΚΚΕ εσωτερικού πορεύθηκε με τη Συμμαχία των Πέντε. Ο Κάργας απαιτεί από τον Κώστα τον Ψυχραιμία, εκπρόσωπο της Χριστιανικής Δημοκρατίας στο συντονιστικό, να φέρει τον Ψαρουδάκη στη Θεσσαλονίκη, να περπατήσει πάνω στο Θερμαϊκό. Θαύμα! Θαύμα! Μπας και πάρουμε κανα πέντε τα εκατό…
Ήταν ο πρίγκιπας, που έχασε τα πάντα και στάθηκε όρθιος… Και μετά σηκώθηκε και πάλι και συνέχισε, σαν σκυλί, να παλεύει, μέχρι την τελευταία στιγμή.
Άλλα του έπρεπαν, κι επειδή φορτίστηκα άσκημα αυτές τις μέρες, με τα κυβερνητικά λέσια που μας βγάζουν και γλώσσα, δεν θα είμαι αντικειμενικός, εάν συνεχίσω…
Ο αδερφός Σπίνος, ο μόνιμος εν Αθήναις αρωγός και αποκούμπι του Κάργα, ο Κόκας, ο Χρυσάφης, ο Πετεφρής, κι ο Γιαννίκος από κει μακριά και ο Παπάρας, ας συμπληρώσουν το παζλ…
Για τον Καργούδη, ή θα γραφτεί βιβλίο μεγάλο και γεμάτο, ή θα μείνουμε σε κάποιαν αντίστοιχη περιγραφή και θα τον φυλάμε μέσα μας ως κόρην οφθαλμού… Αλήθεια, είναι τόσα πολλά που ο καθένας θα μπορούσε να αραδιάζει με τις ώρες. Από τότε που μας έβαλε να διαβάσουμε το βιβλίο _Από τους Λυμιέρ στον Μπέργκμαν_ (εκδόσεις Κάλβος, αν θυμάμαι καλά), για να μπορούμε να παίρνουμε κι εμείς οι μικροί μέρος στις κουβέντες για το σινεμά, μέχρι την ευλαβική ανάγνωση και ανάλυση της _Θεοφαγίας_ του Γιαν Κοτ…
Ανακαλώ πάντα ένα χαμόγελο απέραντο και ένα γέλιο γαργαλιστικό και ολίγον αύθαδες και χλευαστικόν…
Ήταν μονίμως με ένα κωλοτσίγαρο στο χέρι, από τότε που τον πρωτογνώρισα, μαθητή του Πειραματικού, ακόμη…
Κι ήταν ευθύβολος στις παρατηρήσεις του, αλλά τόσο γλυκός στις αντιθέσεις και τις οξύτητες που περιείχαν…
Ναι, ρε Βαγγέλη, η κωλοκοινωνία άρχισε να ζητάει νέας μορφής πιστοποιητικά κοινωνικών φρονημάτων και έφτασε πλέον να αποκλείει μεγάλα κομμάτια της από κάθε δυνατότητα συμμετοχής στο γίγνεσθαι…
Ο δακρυρροών Πετεφρής, χθες το μεσημέρι, συγκλονισμένος, με έλεγε: μας οδηγούν στη σφαγή αδερφέ μου. Πονώντας για το χαμό του Κάργα, βλέπουμε να εκτελούνται οι πρώτοι από εμάς – αλλά δεν πρόκειται…


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 9, 2016)

Η κηδεία του Β. Καργούδη θα γίνει αύριο Τρίτη στις 11.00 στο νεκροταφείο της Ανάστασης στο Κερατσίνι, η εκκλησία είναι στον ίδιο χώρο.


----------



## Palavra (May 9, 2016)

Καλή μας Μπέρνι, θερμά συλλυπητήρια και από εμένα. Είναι τιμή μου που μπορούσα να λέω φίλο τον Βαγγέλη.


----------



## nickel (May 9, 2016)

*Χωρίς ζάχαρη — Χωρίς τον Βαγγέλη (Τζίνα Μοσχολιού) 9/5/2016*
http://www.athina984.gr/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/Xwris-Zaxarh-2016-05-09.mp3


----------



## Themis (May 9, 2016)

Τον Βαγγέλη Καργούδη τον γνώρισα στη Θεσσαλονίκη στα χρόνια της χούντας. Εμβληματική φυσιογνωμία, σπινθηροβόλο πνεύμα, ανεξάντλητη πηγή χιούμορ και αυτοσαρκασμού. Η τελευταία ανάμνηση που (νομίζω ότι) είχα ήταν μια διήγηση για το πλασάρισμα εγκυκλοπαιδιών στην επαρχία - μετά βίας επιζήσαμε από τις ριπές του θανατηφόρου χιούμορ. Όταν πολλά τέρμινα αργότερα συμπέσαμε σε μια σύναξη της Λεξιλογίας, δεν τον αναγνώρισα, δεν άκουσα το όνομα, δεν έτυχε να βρισκόμαστε κοντά, δεν μιλήσαμε. Δεν ήξερα τι έκανε όλα αυτά τα χρόνια, μια και εγώ έλειψα πολύ καιρό στο εξωτερικό. Μπέρνη, θερμά συλλυπητήρια.


----------



## Zazula (May 10, 2016)

Εξαιρετικός άνθρωπος. Τα θερμά μου συλλυπητήρια.


----------



## bernardina (May 7, 2017)

Με έναν ολόκληρο χρόνο καθυστέρηση έρχομαι να σας ευχαριστήσω όλους από τα βάθη της ψυχής μου.
Είναι σαν να πέρασαν αιώνες, και την ίδια στιγμή σαν να μην πέρασε ούτε μέρα.


----------

